# Question on Wintering...



## Clayton Huestis (Jan 6, 2013)

I look at it this way. Winter lets you know if:

You have well fed colonies.
Healthy, disease free bees.

Winter in itself doesn't hurt bees except by direct exposure. It mostly lets you know it you are doing things right (or not) the rest of the year.


----------

